# PPK/S DA Trigger



## michael t

1st again


You can change out the hammer spring on a PP or PPK/S and reduce the DA pull some Factory spring is 20lbs. I use a 16lb in my PPK/S's I have test fired and have not had a problem with either ball or hp different brands.
Springs can be bought at Wolff springs.


----------



## Shipwreck

I didn't even realize that JS added this section... 

Thanks for the tip


----------



## OMSBH44

I have field stripped my PPKS far enough to clean it, but I haven't had the opportunity to disassemble it far enough to take out the hammer spring. 

I remember back in the 1970's when everyone carried revolvers. Several foolish people reduced the strength of the hammer spring on their Smith & Wesson revolvers in order to reduce the trigger pull. You can do that with just a screw driver. You don't have to change any springs.

They ran into reliability problems. Their weapons failed to fire occasionally. Some primers were tougher than others and needed a heavier hammer strike to set them off. 

The lesson we all learned was: "Don't mess with the hammer spring!" How extensively have you tested your PPK/S with the reduced hammer spring? 

Thanks for reminding me about Wolfe Springs. After I get this gun broken in a bit more I may experiment with a reduced strength recoil spring.

Reliability is the main concern, however. This little gun is going to be my primary concealed carry weapon and I may someday have to depend on it to save my life. :smt068 

Good luck with your reduced hammer spring.


----------



## michael t

I have test present spring a couple hundred rounds of 
S&B, Fed ,Silver tips, Winchester blunt and Corbon. My other PPK/S is a X state police gun and I have no idea how maney rounds. It has a light spring also. I'm nearing a 100 ofS&B out of it. S&B have very hard primers Thats one reason besides cheap I shoot so much.
Wolff offers 20 18 17 16 hammer springs I think those correct numbers. Iam aware of S&W trouble . 
I would wear in some if new. Then Maybe change. For Carry in your PPK/S I would use the 90gr HP or the DPX both by Corbon The 90gr are in mine and several Boxes of DPX comming as I now have 6 380's to feed with the new P3AT I picked up yesterday.


----------



## irod

*Yes.... but...*



michael t said:


> 1st again
> 
> You can change out the hammer spring on a PP or PPK/S and reduce the DA pull some Factory spring is 20lbs. I use a 16lb in my PPK/S's I have test fired and have not had a problem with either ball or hp different brands.
> Springs can be bought at Wolff springs.


I´ll do that, and works ok the first 600 or 700 rounds, later I have failures. I deeply cleaned the pistol and don´t dissapear the failures (about 1 in a 20 rounds)

Since I only use my PPK for sport shooting the cure was buy a lot of those 16 lbs springs to change it when that hammerspring get tired.

For defense I only will use the 16 lbs spring brand new, works perfect.


----------

